
Roadmap to becoming a web developer in 2017 - miguelarauj1o
https://github.com/kamranahmedse/developer-roadmap
======
westurner
Nice.

\-
[https://github.com/fkling/JSNetworkX](https://github.com/fkling/JSNetworkX)
would be a cool way to build interactive schema:Thing/CreativeWork curriculum
graph visualizations (and BFS/DFS traversal)

\- #WebSec: [https://wrdrd.com/docs/consulting/web-
development#websec](https://wrdrd.com/docs/consulting/web-development#websec)

\- Web Development Checklist: [https://wrdrd.com/docs/consulting/web-
development#web-develo...](https://wrdrd.com/docs/consulting/web-
development#web-development-checklist)

\-- [http://webdevchecklist.com/](http://webdevchecklist.com/)

\- | Web Frameworks (GitHub Sphinx wiki (./Makefile)):
[https://westurner.org/wiki/webframeworks](https://westurner.org/wiki/webframeworks)
(| Wikipedia, | Homepage, Source, Docs,)

